# So much country style sausage...what now?



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

We have so much venison country style sausage I don't know what to do with it all. Any one have any ideas for recipies aside from frying or grilling it?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

It's great cut up and added to chili, omlette's, etc.

I'm sure many from here will offer to help you out with your abundance though !!!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I never seem to have any problems giving it away, that's for sure!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Hobo meal - cut up into big chunks and put in with potatoes, onions, carrots, mushrooms, butter and salt and pepper, wrap it all in tin foil and throw it on the grill.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Now that sounds good!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

cut in chunks, mix with grape jelly and bbq sauce in a crock pot....a little mustard and a little brown sugar.

Or you can always unthaw a round of it and take out of the casing.....brown on the stove and use in chili.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Mmmmm, that crock pot idea sounds awesome............maybe tonight !!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Spagetti...

Cut and brown.
Add some sliced onions
Basil
Oregano
And "Dried Italian Seasonings" (in grocery store)
Garlic
Can tomato sauce
Small can tomato paste
Salt/pepper

Cook for 1 1/2 hours and serve over pasta


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Grape jelly and BBQ sauce, now that sounds interesting.


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

For the lil smokies thing, I have used grape and boysenberry and then some cheap BBQ sauce and threw in a can of coke for good measure. Simmer it for awhile in a crock pot and mmm mmm good.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Here is a different version of that jelly recipe my wife makes....

1 7oz jar Grape Jelly
1 12oz bottle Chili Sauce
2 tsp lemon juice

Fry sausage and cut into chunks and add to mixture in pot.

Thicken with 1 tbls cornstarch disolved in water.

Spice it up with some Tiger Sauce if you like it that way.

Cook on low for a couple hours.


----------

